# What Do You Hate?



## Swtbrat (Jan 4, 2008)

I hate mean people. 







Brat!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 4, 2008)

i hate school, injuries, homework, getting beat up, and getting yelled at


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 4, 2008)

I hate the cold, that is the only thing I truly hate and will always hate untill I die. If i could be where it was always sunny, and 77 Degrees for the rest of my life, I would be the happiest person in the world.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 4, 2008)

I hate the reptile morph craze.
Natural Beauty is so unappreciated :roll:


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 4, 2008)

I hate:mean people, pricks, my neices x BF,my sisters husband, monkeys(except the cute ones).


----------



## erk (Jan 4, 2008)

I hate not being able to see my tegu because he is hibernating. I also hate applesauce.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 4, 2008)

erk 


> I hate not being able to see my tegu because he is hibernating. I also hate applesauce.



Of all the awful tasting food out there I had to laugh when you said applesauce because I think applesauce tastes pretty good.

AB


> hate the reptile morph craze.
> Natural Beauty is so unappreciated



I agree but that is also true of Natural Beauty and Humans.In my life I found that some of the most "beautiful people" were the biggest jerks.

Brat!


----------



## nat (Jan 4, 2008)

I hate how people have let corporations run our lives
I hate how disconnected many people are from the real world (ie: natural world)
I hate how 5% of the world holds 75% of the wealth


----------



## AB^ (Jan 4, 2008)

nat said:


> I hate how people have let corporations run our lives
> I hate how disconnected many people are from the real world (ie: natural world)
> I hate how 5% of the world holds 75% of the wealth




Lol you sound bitter :lol: 
But I agree with all those


----------



## nat (Jan 4, 2008)

nope not bitter, just a little worried for humanity ha ha 

no in all seriousness I have a lot of faith in the positive changes that we as people will demand in the near future.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh man, I need to watch out I am a corporation.  :lol: :lol: 

I hate scammers, crime and turnup greens.


----------



## greentriple (Jan 4, 2008)

I hate cheating prosecutors and weak judges.


----------



## dorton (Jan 4, 2008)

I hate:
Celery
Theives
Liars
Walking throught the woods when it freaking cold and a limb smaking your ear.

I'll add more later


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

Swtbrat said:


> I found that some of the most "beautiful people" were the biggest jerks.
> 
> Brat!


Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

nat said:


> I hate how people have let corporations run our lives
> I hate how disconnected many people are from the real world (ie: natural world)
> I hate how 5% of the world holds 75% of the wealth


Great stuff!!! 

It's amazing how much time people waste on the internet!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## COWHER (Jan 4, 2008)

nat said:


> I hate how people have let corporations run our lives
> I hate how disconnected many people are from the real world (ie: natural world)
> I hate how 5% of the world holds 75% of the wealth



exactly what i was thinking yet I was going to say I hate the way this world is run. I hate this entire system of things. the politics, the corporations, and even, sorry to say it, but i think most religion is corrupt... but thats not saying i hate all religion or what ever, i just hate the hypocrisy's that it shelters, and to think it could have done so much good. its really to bad but like you said Nat, change has to happen.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 4, 2008)

I Hate..............nothing... I dis like alotta things tho..
wait..i lied.. I hate the cold.


----------



## ticoguy14 (Jan 4, 2008)

I hate to 
1. work
2. study
3. rain


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh I think I forgot to say I HATE the cold too.lol


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

I hate the sound of nail filers.


----------



## CoexistExotics (Apr 24, 2008)

I hate the fact that I constantly worry about things.
I hate people that judge me by my appearance.
I hate people who think they know it all but really have no clue.
I hate how the Hamburg reptile show gets SO hot during the summer that it makes you wish you were swimming in the Arctic Ocean.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 25, 2008)

CoexistExotics said:


> I hate how the Hamburg reptile show gets SO hot during the summer that it makes you wish you were swimming in the Arctic Ocean.


I'm glad I'm not the only one!! We went there last August, WOW was that hot!!

I hate FEDEX for continuing to try to deliver a package that requires a direct signature for 3 days even though I've told them there won't be anyone home!!!! I want my new camera now but I won't be able to pick it up from them until sometime next week!!!! I will never buy from another company that only offers FEDEX shipping and HAS to have a signature. 2-3 day delivery turns into a week!!


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 25, 2008)

i hate people who buy an animal then dont take care of it and end up dumping it.


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 25, 2008)

I hate Politicians, the Government and ALL Law Enforcement. They say we live in a free country and THEY control everything we do. I also hate Democrats.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 25, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> I hate Politicians, the Government and ALL Law Enforcement. They say we live in a free country and THEY control everything we do. I also hate Democrats.


I hear this dog doesn't like democrats!


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks like my kinda dog. Good Boy .Just to clear the air. When I say Democrats. I mean more as the ones serving in congress. The regular people who are Dems. Don't really bother me. They can't help it. LOL I used to be a full fledged Dem. but not now. I am done with all Dems. Republicans aren't any better but they are handing out the money at the moment so. I'll let them slide today. LOL


----------



## angelrose (Apr 25, 2008)

I hate styrofoam.

I seriously, seriously, seriously dislike liars and sneaky people.


----------



## COWHER (Apr 25, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> i hate people who buy an animal then dont take care of it and end up dumping it.



So you hate my wife??? :bahi


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 25, 2008)

noooo lol.

i mean like people who cant take care of it, it gets too big, or they just dont want it anymore and they dump it in the woods somewhere. like what happened in Florida.

if they find themselves not being able to care for an animal and find a responsible keeper to take it off their hands thats fine. just dont dump animals out in the wild where they dont belong.


----------



## COWHER (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah right!!!!! what ever!!! I'll get you back I will and you will be sooo mad!! It will haunt you for years to come. and you will tell tails to your childrens' children of how once this lord of revenge ruined your life and thats why you are married to gramma and also why you have flashbacks and hide under the bed and cry!!! MUAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!! :mad :evil: :mad :evil: :mad :evil: :mad ......











lol just kidding! ino


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 25, 2008)

umm ok.... that was weird lol.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 25, 2008)

I hate people for stupidly hunting animals to extinction just so they can have a taste of that "exotic flavor."


----------



## sunshine22 (Apr 25, 2008)

I hate peanut butter!


----------



## jose2187 (Apr 25, 2008)

i hate the word association game!


----------



## Beazer (Apr 25, 2008)

I hate land developers.... destroying gorgeous land, kicking farmers off their land by getting property taxes raised and saying they use too much water and then replacing the land with a lake community/golf course. Politicians too. And just about every other person in this world. Also people who buy houses out in the desert wanting to see wildlife then when its in their backyards they shovel it or shoot it. Btw, Im from Arizona.
What i dont hate? Wildlife/animals, anything nature, my mom, brothers, some chic named Kelly, my friends/herping buddies (herping buddies are like summer flings), and photography. 


-Jon DeLong


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 25, 2008)

Beazer said:


> I hate land developers.... destroying gorgeous land, kicking farmers off their land by getting property taxes raised and saying they use too much water and then replacing the land with a lake community/golf course. Politicians too. And just about every other person in this world. Also people who buy houses out in the desert wanting to see wildlife then when its in their backyards they shovel it or shoot it. Btw, Im from Arizona.
> What i dont hate? Wildlife/animals, anything nature, my mom, brothers, some chic named Kelly, my friends/herping buddies (herping buddies are like summer flings), and photography.
> 
> 
> -Jon DeLong


Amen Brotha' :roon Now tell us how you really feel. I can tell your holding back. LOL :lol:


----------



## jimski427 (Apr 26, 2008)

i have few things i actually hate, one is fake people, i cant stand when people say stuff behind my back or anyones back for that matter. and two is racism, i cant stand the ignorance involved in hating a whole group of people for something they did not choose and cannot control. i also hate stupid people.... well, i know that sounds kind of bad, but if i cannot carry on a semi intelligent conversation with someone, i get rather annoyed. and on that note, there is a girl at work who didn't know who lance armstrong was...... and she is like 30 something... she isn't like a ditsy 18 year old.... *slaps forehead*


----------



## jimski427 (Apr 26, 2008)

we need an EDIT BUTTON... hear that bobby? EDIT BUTTON... lol i thoguht of a few others after i hit the submit button... haha anywho, i also hate religion, mainly christianity. no i do not hate you if you believe in it, you have your right to opinion so don't get mad at me and hang me by the balls. i also hate christopher columbus he is a tool. lol


----------



## COWHER (Apr 26, 2008)

COWHER said:


> sorry to say it, but i think most religion is corrupt... but thats not saying i hate all religion or what ever, i just hate the hypocrisy's that it shelters, and to think it could have done so much good. its really to bad but like you said Nat, change has to happen.



i hear ya Jimski


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 26, 2008)

Their is a Edit button seems like you need to pay more attention. LOL Maybe you need to quit hanging out with stupid women . Then maybe you would see the EDIT button.


----------



## olympus (Apr 26, 2008)

I hate people who fail before they try and disloyal people....


----------



## jimski427 (Apr 26, 2008)

shows how much i pay attention/care... lol MAKE THE EDIT BUTTON MORE NOTICABLE... lol and no i don't just mean women, i mean ANYONE. and i DO NOT hang out with her, i work with her, ergo i must talk to her  not by choice


----------



## AB^ (Apr 26, 2008)

I hate Jimski


----------



## jimski427 (Apr 26, 2008)

the feeling is mutual


----------



## redtail2426 (Apr 26, 2008)

I hate haters.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 26, 2008)

jose2187 said:


> i hate the word association game!




LMFAO


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 26, 2008)

I think your in love with her. LOL LOL


----------



## Mike (Apr 26, 2008)

jose2187 said:


> i hate the word association game!



:lol:


----------



## AB^ (Apr 26, 2008)

The ant post reminded me of how much I really hate ants.


----------



## jimski427 (Apr 26, 2008)

yup in love with her about as much as i am in love with a whole in my head


----------



## worleygurl (Apr 27, 2008)

Broken telephones, missing hoodies, and headaches!


----------



## blackforces get you (May 21, 2008)

i hate people who dont like me because i look a certain way. i dont like that my turtles have a 55 gallon tank but the pet store has a 300 gallon tank i desperately need. i dont like how my parents dont want to buy it for me. i dont like that my friends get suspicious about my passing grades recently. i actually do hate people who think they look hot wen they just dont have the attitude im looking for.


----------



## Kazzy (May 21, 2008)

I hate how the US plays as a 'free country'...it's total b.s.
I hate it when people judge me by the way I look, or by the fact that I have reptiles.
I hate how animals are treated as disposable toys, instead of what they are...living, feeling creatures.
I hate the law enforcement (the majority). They think they can get away with anything.
I hate animal abuse.
I hate child abuse.
I hate...abuse? lol
I hate stuck up people...people who think they are better than everyone else.
I hate it when parents give their kids everything they want.
I hate it when people come into where I work and talk about how they hate snakes (I work at an exotics pet store...) when they know nothing about snakes.
I hate hypocrites.
I hate arrogance. 
I hate how corrupt religion has become...so much so that I do not classify myself under ANY religion.
I hate it when people push their beliefs on me.
I hate narrow mindedness and close mindedness. 
I hate pointless arguments.
I hate petty rumors.
I hate drama.

There is SO much more...


----------



## Brad2bw (May 22, 2008)

I hate that the oil executives can charge whatever they want for a barrel of oil and buy out most eco. friendly cars because it's all about profit for them and not the well being of our planet. To me it seems they have more pull than our government right now. I hate liars and thieves as well.


----------



## Nero (Jun 6, 2008)

I hate Las Vegas


----------



## angelrose (Jun 6, 2008)

I hate the heat especially over 100.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 6, 2008)

Kazzy said:


> I hate how the US plays as a 'free country'...it's total b.s.
> I hate it when people judge me by the way I look, or by the fact that I have reptiles.
> I hate how animals are treated as disposable toys, instead of what they are...living, feeling creatures.
> I hate the law enforcement (the majority). They think they can get away with anything.
> ...



ditto, you just reminded of a whole lot more.


----------



## hoosier (Jun 6, 2008)

I hate the cold, ignorant people and judgemental people.


----------



## Nero (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh I hate people too!!! Only when i'm working. .


----------



## Kharnifex (Jun 23, 2008)

i hate:
Heat. 
Light
My governement
Barak Obama
John McCain
Hillary Clinton
Any Future President
Mornings
Over priced california rent
Flies
The smell kingworm beetles spray when there mad.
Cleaning My turtles tank
Laundry
People who seems to live there life without any will to learn anything.
DRAMA <- Big one
Traitors
unspayed/unnutered cats.
insomnia.


----------



## bobbydesi (Jun 23, 2008)

i hate to say it, but i despise new jersey from past experiences of going there. there are maybe one or two people i met from there who weren't complete jerks. Someone on this forum from there helped me out with some tegu stuff so i dont hate that person either, they seemed pretty knowledgeable. but yea its goes down to New Jersey, waiting to get a tegu, and being stuck at home because of finals :roll:


----------



## new2gu (Mar 6, 2010)

cottage cheese and wet sneakers


----------



## TeguKid80 (Mar 6, 2010)

People who put posts on a reptile forum not involving reptiles...


----------



## F69erFred (Mar 6, 2010)

I hate when my gu craps and it stinks up the hole house. Haha


----------



## kaa (Mar 7, 2010)

This is by far one of the most negative threads I have read...... But I like it.

I hate....
People that do those ....... things. 
People that cancel plans. 
fake people
Angry people
people that think they know everything
stupidity
bible pushers
baby's, I love kids though
My manager
bills
Clinton jocks and farmers
bad drivers


----------



## kaa (Mar 7, 2010)

And congress/politicians


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 7, 2010)

i hate it when my fighters lose!!


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 7, 2010)

Hate is such a strong word, it means you are livid and want to act out, but I do dislike lots of things, such as: traffic, people who continue to blame others for their position in life, even though they are of adult age, liars & thieves, our tap water, now that is something I hate!


...Jefroka


----------



## TanMan57 (Mar 7, 2010)

Bags of concrete. Job made me bitter towards them
The one thing I hate more than that is fence boards, also job related.


----------

